

Samsung Galaxy Note announced: 5.3-inch display - sygeek
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/01/samsung-galaxy-note-official-5-3-inch-super-amoled-display-s/

======
2muchcoffeeman
What's the strategy here? Just make as many models as possible and see what
sticks?

~~~
Hyena
This makes me think: I'd love to see a tell-all about how product developmemt
works at Samsung more than another about Apple. Other comapnies are more
mysterious to me at this point.

